# Milwalkee Router Bits on sale



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Saw this over at Amazon, Good price on the spiral down bit for $6


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

They seem to have gone up. Both MyToolPlace and Peachtree seem to have some Freud specials on Amazon, too.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tommy

Many of the great deals on the spiral bits are HSS need to read the fine print the norm.. 

=====



Tommyt654 said:


> Saw this over at Amazon, Good price on the spiral down bit for $6


----------

